
A Mouse is a Database (2012) - tosh
https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2169076
======
dabeeeenster
Is this a parody?

~~~
pjc50
No, but it's a very clunky explanation of how to do event-orientated
programming with LINQ.

~~~
Sharlin
I didn't find it clunky at all, and it's not about LINQ specifically either.
It's about how you'd derive the Rx event-stream paradigm from the building
blocks that were well-known circa 2012 when the article was written, and how
it abstracts over things so seemingly different as mouse clicks and relational
databases. It's supposed to give you insight instead of just telling how to
apply X to do Y. However I'm already very familiar with the pattern and also
know how it was derived using duality, so YMMV.

~~~
jj12345
Can you speak to how useful you've found the pattern/paradigm? Sort of an
ambiguous question, but I've sat through some intro Rx stuff at Microsoft
seminars and I've yet to deliberately reference it when writing code. This
isn't to say it's without merit, I'm just looking for inspiration.

Edit: Further clarification - I think I'm unfairly generalizing this to a mix
between coroutines and an Observer pattern.

------
crb002
That sounds a lot like Eric Meijer talking about Haskell IO. (Browses article)
Yep.

------
miguelrochefort
Reminds me of Eve, where the DOM is a reactive database.

